# my oscar has a gash..!



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would say 8 would do a 75g tank what you guys think? he musta scraped him self on the power head


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

there must be someone on line...that can answer my question?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

cueball said:


> i would say 8 would do a 75g tank what you guys think? he musta scraped him self on the power head


8 will be fine.

Alex


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would do 10-11 if you dont want 1 per 5 gal but i suppose if the scrapes not bad 8 per 75 will do fine


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

8 table spoons? If you want it to effect him put in a cup (250ml) or more


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup hes cured now thanks fellaz


----------

